# Swift Sundance 630 L help required re waste pipe



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Does anyone have a Swift with a waste pipe that is operated by a lever system? If so can you tell me what connection I need to buy to attach to it and what pipe I require. Have trawled around numerous shopping centres, and been to plumbing centre to try and find a connection. It has a screw end to it. Found one brass connection that fits and now can't find a pipe to fit that connection! Only had the van a week and is very frustrating, upgraded from an older van which had an outlet that you just slipped the pipe over and admittedly always leaked. If anyone can recommend what to use and where to get it from I would be very grateful! Thanks


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Travelbug
We had the same problem. Looks like there is a purpose built part to buy for this but they don't exist. 
We had one made by a relative. Don't ask me how he did it. Haven't got a clue. 

I think ours has been promised to a friend when we change our van soon. 

May have one available but can't make any promises yet. Will let you know .

Chris


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

Travelbug,
Swapped our van now and have that piece for the waste pipe if you still require it?
Will be going to Ptborough on Thursday. See you are in Wales . We are in Llantrisant, 12 miles north of Cardiff.
Let me know before Ptborgh. if you want it and we will make arrangements if your interested.
Cheers
Chris


----------



## 98316 (Mar 25, 2006)

Hi, thanks for the offer but we've finally got it sorted out, courtesy of our local garden centre and several hours spent in the garden shed trying out different fittings!....

We've trialled our invention twice now and it seems to be working.

Thank you so much for offering us yours though. Hope you have a good time at Peterborough.

Travel Bug


----------



## chrisgog (May 17, 2005)

No problem. Thanks for replying promptly.
Chris


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

TravelBug said:


> Hi, thanks for the offer but we've finally got it sorted out, courtesy of our local garden centre and several hours spent in the garden shed trying out different fittings!....
> 
> We've trialled our invention twice now and it seems to be working.
> 
> ...


I have the same van as yours (except the badge on the front) and therefore the same issue with the waste pipe.

How did you get it sorted?


----------



## sergeant (Jun 7, 2006)

Hi all, the answer you are looking for is that the thread is 1/2inch BSP. you can get the fitting at any plumbers,garden centre,aquatics shop or similar places or surprise, surprise caravam/motorcaravan dealers, Steve


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

sergeant said:


> Hi all, the answer you are looking for is that the thread is 1/2inch BSP. you can get the fitting at any plumbers,garden centre,aquatics shop or similar places or surprise, surprise caravam/motorcaravan dealers, Steve


Seems too small?

I need some sort of mail screw in fitting. The thread looks about 26mm at the narrowest, so about 28mm at the widest, but what goes on the other side of this male connection?


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Half inch BSP fittings have a major diameter of 0.825" and a minor diameter of 0.7336". I think the half inch refers to the i.d. of the pipe that fits into the fitting.

It was a l-o-n-g time ago. :? 

Gerald


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

The fitting on my mh can be seenhere.

I need something to screw into the LHS of the fitting and then some form of pipe (flexible or otherwise) to put into the drain on the campsite.

Upon looking at the ball valve I casn see it says 1" on the side of it, PN2x (x could be a 5?) and an unreadable fraction presumably showing the size of the thread/nut I need to connect to.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Something a bit like

>> THIS <<

Gerald


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

gerannpasa said:


> Something a bit like
> 
> >> THIS <<
> 
> Gerald


I has spotted this but the hose that attaches to it looks like it may need to be jubilee clipped.

I'd like something that screws in (and stays in place) that could have a pipe pushed in with a flexible hose attached. Maybe a fitting with some sort of "O" ring inside similar to waste pipes in a house. The fitting that pushes in would be a short rigid pipe maybe with a 90 degree bend with a flexbible hose on it. The "O" ring may be OTT, as a little bit of leakage wouldn't be a big problem.


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

JimN68 said:


> Maybe a fitting with some sort of "O" ring inside similar to waste pipes in a house


Nah. Just use PTFE tape on the thread before you screw it in. That'll seal it.

Gerald


----------



## claypigeon (May 9, 2005)

Hi take a look at this

http://www.cmsgardens.co.uk/brass.htm

Dave


----------



## dragstar (Jun 26, 2006)

HI I HAVE A SUNDANCE 630 WITH A LEAVER WASTE YOU WILL NOT FIND WHAT YOU ARE LOOKING FOR IN A PLUMBERS MEARCHANTS I AM A PLUMBER.
ON YOUR WASTE TANK YOU HAVE A SMALL PLASTIC SPIGOT YOU CAN MOUNT A 28MM WASTE TRAP WITH 2 OUTLETS IT IS A PUSH FIT OR YOU CAN GLUE IT IN TO POSITION THIS NOW GIVES YOU TWO WASTE OUTLETS, IF YOU ATTACH THE 28MM GREY FLEXIBLE GREY HOSE TO THE TRAP WITH A JUBILEE CLIP AND THE OTHER END TO A LEVER BALL VALVE WITH ANOTHER JUBILEE CLIP ALL YOU THEN NEED TO DO IS ATTACH A SPRING CLIP TO THE INNER LOWER BODY AND MOUNT YOUR VALVE THERE IF YOU DO THAT TO THE OTHER SIDE YOU HAVE THE OPTION OF EMPTING YOUR WASTE ON EITHER SIDE AND WITH THE WASTE TRAP YOU HAVE NO BACK SMELL.
ALL THESE PARTS ARE AVALABLE FROM OE,LEARYS OR ANY GOOD MOTORHOME OUTLET
HOPE THIS IS USEFULL, IT MAKES ME WONDER WHY THIS SET UP IS NOT THE NORM THERE ARE MANY TIMES THAT YOU HAVE TO TURN YOUR MOTORHOME AROUND TO GAIN ACCESS TO A SUITABLE DISPOSABLE POINT REG


----------



## 100470 (Aug 11, 2006)

we have a 630L at the moment we park in a layby where there is a drain position over it to let our waste out :idea:


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

Almost there.

Visited a plumbers merchants yesterday and got the following.

1. 1" Brass hexagon nipples - << picture here >>

2. 32mm Hepworth Access Plug - << pic here >>

The brass nipple screws into the 1" ball valve already on the MH and then you discard the top of the access plug and screw this onto the other side of the brass nipple. The leaves a 32mm section of pipe (other end of access plug) this can be used with standard plumbing waste pipe.

In my case I aill probably use a 32mm 90 degree bend with some flexible hose attached to it.

If anyone is interested I can take a pic and post it here.


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

i would appreciate seeing the picture as i have the same problem


thanks


Chris


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

chrisr said:


> i would appreciate seeing the picture as i have the same problem
> 
> thanks
> 
> Chris


It'll have to be Friday at the earliest.

'Er indoors is in London and has the camera with her.


----------



## 95531 (Jun 23, 2005)

Chrisgog,I have the same problem with my girls van,Royale 630,I have tried everywhere and everything to get the drain fitting for the waste tank.If no one has taken you up on your kind offer perhaps you would give/sell it to me,I would of course pay the postage if you could send it to me,regards,paddywhack.


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

First picture shows the 1" brass connector fitted.

<< picture1 >>

Second shows the 2 parts of the access plug - the part on the right is discarded.

<< picture2 >>

Third shows the access plug screwed onto the brass connector in picture1.

<< picture3 >>

Fourth shows a standard push fit 90 degree 32mm waste connector pushed onto the other side of the access plug. I haven't got the 32mm flexible hose that will connect onto the pipe pointing down.

<< picture4 >>


----------



## 100109 (Jul 19, 2006)

Thx Jim

I need to carry this out myself, I cant believe though that the van is not supplied with a connector and a bit of pipe in the first place.

never mind !

Chris


----------



## 97978 (Mar 5, 2006)

No problem Chris - I have to agree with you. Photos were taken with my daughter's phone, so I hope they're OK.

I also found the following website today. Perhaps something could be setup with bayonet fittings?

www.flexiblehose.co.uk/brasswaterfittings.htm

My setup is ok, but it has three parts to do what I'd hope one or maybe two would do!


----------

